# Mnm x Thing 1 Litter



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

My MnM x Thing 1 Litter born 20/12/10
Fuzzy Broken Banded (Blue) x Champagne

This litter is from one of the Champagne ladies I collected at London Champs last year, looking to produce some nice Fuzzy carriers and work some size and better type into my lot. Took the litter down leaving just the one male and 4 girls, smallest girl didn't make it still unsure what happened there. Wasn't that much smaller than the others and looked fine. But others all doing well, pretty happy with this lot, they're looking good so far and taming down nicely.

All Black bar a " Darker shade of Champagne than mum " colour. 
Pics from earlier this afternoon...

Male (with a very handy "yep that's the male" tail marking !!)










Girls



















The " Darker shade of Champagne than mum " girl with mum !!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

ooo they are lovely


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww my girlie and grandchildren *sniff* I miss my chams


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh and the baby girl with mum looks like a Dove to me


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Yep they're both good sized girls now !
(maybe silly question - can't you track down some of your Chams to re-start ?) 
Only keeping back Black girl and lad from these.
May try same again with Thing 2 as only have the one male ATM, we'll see.

Many Thanks for the colour ID ! 
Yep...I think Dove sounds much better than " darker shade of Champ than mum ?! " :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Shes pink eyed black rather than pink eyed choc


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

:love1 their aunties say hi!


----------

